# House and 120 acres in EC KS



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I am posting this for someone else. 3 bed house, 3 ponds, 3 orchards, hay field. 5 miles from small college community. Family needs to sell quickly. Asking around $100,000. If you are interested, PM me and I will get you in contact will a family member.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that for real? Less than $1,000 an acre and with a house, etc?

I wish I could move.

Janis


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

That is what I was told. It belonged to an older member of the family and now the family is being pushed to sell it. You would not believe the deal the man - that wants to get his hands on it - is trying to push over on them. If this has some appeal to you, don't wait to make contact with them. 

I forgot in the original post - there are also 3 wells and pasture and crop land also.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The land in Kansas hasn't hit the prices of elsewhere for a number of reasons. I have 160 acres that would have brought about $90,000 before the price jump in wheat. It may bring considerably more now.

My point is not to let the sound of cheaper land deter you from checking into this further if you have interest.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I wish I was in a position to check into it.

Janis


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

It might be a small world - as I understand it, the person with the power of attorney is in WA

The land could continue to be rented out.

The house could also be rented untill you could move if that is what you would want to do. Rural property is very quick to rent here.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What area of Ks is it at? What town is it close to or what county is it in? That is a very good price.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Lyon County - Emporia


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Is it in the flint hills area? If it is, that is beautiful area. What a deal that would be for someone.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I grew up 20 miles south of Emporia. Flint Hills start west of Emporia,,Cottonwood and Neosho river valley to the east . It is a really nice area. We recently sold our old home place, 80 acres with barn and house for $1100 per acre.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> The land in Kansas hasn't hit the prices of elsewhere for a number of reasons....


Shhhhhh!...I was hoping to keep this a secret until I have assembled my empire....  LOL!


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm sending you a PM right now


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the carrying capacity of the land? Condition of the house?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have not seen the house. He says it needs some fix up work, but is livable.

I don't know what you mean by carrying capacity, sorry. Humm... number of head of cattle? Overall, this is cattle country, if that helps any. 

I will send you a PM with their phone number so you can talk to them.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I called the number given and that lady gave me another number , so I called it and the lady said that this information was not supposed be given out and things are complicated right now , but they think they already have a buyer but will call me if things fall threw  I knew it was too good to be true !


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Things are complicated for the family right now and they are trying to get the property sold quickly. I know there has been a local man seriously looking at it for the last couple of days. But I am not in the loop for too much updated info. 

Land goes fast in this area if it is priced reasonable. Finding rural property to rent is almost impossible.


----------

